# South Bend 9" 3 1/2 ft bed over head silent chain



## Anasazi (Jul 13, 2013)

*South Bend 9" 3 1/2 ft bed overhead silent chain*

Hello, I have a South bend 9in 3 1/2 ft bed overhead silent chain quick change lathe.  my question is this:  *what model is it*?  The serial number is 32865  the catalog number is 382-Z and I believe it is a 1926.  I paid 500.00 it has a bison 5" chuck on it.  it has a Dayton 2 phase 1/2 hp motor almost new.  It has the forward reverse switch but only goes forward in both for and rev wiring issue there?  any thoughts?  suggestions?



I am wondering what model it is, and where to get a rebuild kit and manual for it.  Thanks guys


----------



## macrnr (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: South Bend 9&quot; 3 1/2 ft bed over head silent chain*

I have included an excel spread sheet that indicates  your machine was manufactured in May 1926 and is a 9".  I found this on the South Bend Forum, and there is also another spreadsheet on that forum that might pin it down a little closer.

- - - Updated - - -

Try these for your wiring issues


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 13, 2013)

It may be it's not wired correct or it's just not a reversing motor. People add anything to old machines to get them going. I like your overhead silent chain drive, it looks to be complete.


----------



## macrnr (Jul 13, 2013)

By the looks of your bed, I believe you have a 9" Junior model. The bed is wider than the newer 9" lathes, and the parts don't interchange. I might be wrong........


----------



## rafe (Jul 13, 2013)

My first though is that is a really nice 9" southbend. I picked up a 14 1/2 inch some months back and , As soon as I could i started using it ...I think that is the best way to deal with issues that appear...if it has any...I have a working reverse switch but have not really needed reverse. I have used the reverse travel on the lead screw but not on the motor ...so there is probably no need to worry too much on that for now ... clean it up, keep it lubed and adjusted and put it through it's paces ....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice find, I love the old machines, If it is a reversing motor then it would just be a wiring issue as you suspect. The flat belt looks to be a little tired, but that's a minor thing. Once again, a very cool old machine. oil here up and use her as she was intended.


----------



## Anasazi (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Guys! I did more research and it is a 1928 9" (new model) 382-Z not Jr. serial 39865.  looking for a Bull gear that will fit this if any one has a good one.  Also what rebuild kit would this take?


----------



## rafe (Jul 24, 2013)

http://stores.ebay.com/stevewb?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

I am not sure of the model you have ...A,B,C or whatever other 9's they made....I got a book and felts from Steve ...give him a shout out and he will be able to help you figure out what you need ...I got a rebuild manual and various felts.....


----------

